# Dressing Your Truth by Carol Tuttle



## thunderseed

I would love to have discussions, and get to know other people who are into DYT, and if you have never heard of it, I encourage you to check it out, because I really do recommend it. I'd like to share my story, because it was really life changing for me. 

I just discovered it not that long ago - I downloaded her free e-book and did her free course and watched all her videos on youtube. She classifies people into 4 different types, based on their "energy type" and their personalities, body language, even the sound of their voices and physical appearances. She believes that when you dress true to your energy type, you not only look better, but you will improve your life in many ways, you will have increased confidence, and your relationships with others will be better as a result of you being authentic to yourself and appearing true to your inner nature. 

I took it all with a grain of salt at first, but the more I studied it, the more I realized there was actually something to this, so I began to take it very seriously and applied it to my life. I was at a place in my life where I was unsure of who I was, and looking for some kind of direction, and because I wasn't sure of who I was truly, I was unsure of what I wanted to dress like, or simple things like how I wanted to style my hair. So I didn't do it to look better, I did it because she claimed that doing this would help me be more authentic to myself and find my true nature.

When doing the facial profiling and reading up on the personality traits, I was stuck between thinking I was a Type 2 and Type 4 for many days. I obsessed and over analyzed it for hours without even eating (and was still confused about what type I was even though she clearly stated many times that Type 4's are the only ones who get so obsessive and analytical about it lol) and then I watched her video where she explained that sometimes we need to let go of preconceived ideas of ourselves, or past hurts, that made us pretend to be something we were not and she led this tapping exercise that let you release those judgements of self, and it was very powerful for me. After doing that, I was able to see my truth. That profound self realization hit me, and changed my life forever. 

The reason I couldn't see myself clearly at first was because I didn't want to. I was afraid to accept it. 

I am a Type 4. It's not just the fact that I have the facial features and body language of Type 4's, it's also that every SINGLE thing she wrote in her book about Type 4's resonated with me so strongly that I felt like it had been written about me. The thing is, I wanted to be a Type 2. 

I strongly believe that my body was hanging onto fat and water retention due to psychological reasons. I had anxiety and ptsd from a past of sexual abuse and literally felt like I didn't want to look beautiful anymore, so I started to purposely dress down and no longer wear makeup and no longer care for my appearance etc. I find it interesting that I began to take on some Type 2 appearances (I think some of them look like they have water retention, which makes sense since they are connected to watery and fluidy elements and are very sensitive). I also think Type 2 is probably my secondary Type. (You can have secondary types). 

I won't get all into the emotional mess I was in when reading this, but it really spoke to me, because I realized that I had been so ashamed of my Type 4 personality traits, and I wanted to be Type 2. And when she said, those are natural personality traits that I can't change, and that they are in fact, gifts, I was at first really upset about that, because I wanted to change myself, but then after giving it some time, I started to love myself and began to see those things as gifts. For the first time in my entire life. 

You don't know how big that is for me. I struggled with low self esteem, anorexia and body image issues. I always felt ashamed about my "bold" personality, always thought I was a bad person. My boldness got me hurt many times. When I recovered from anorexia and my addictions, I tried so hard to be something I was not, and I've always felt miserable and like I'm just not being true to myself, but I could never figure out who I was.

I'm not exaggerating, like it's only been a couple days since I've started to dress my truth, and accept who I am, and I feel so amazing. I feel confident. I have never felt confident in my entire life. I didn't realize literally how important it is to wear these colours, these textures and types of fabrics. They literally effect my mood and make me feel "true to myself" in a way I don't think makes any logical sense, but what it is doing to me is completely out of this world. I feel good about myself now.

Not only that, but when I look at myself, I look so different, in a good way. She said, that when a Type 4 is dressing their truth, their skin clears up and looks phenomenal. Well, it's true, my skin looks super amazing all of a sudden. Wearing the colours I used to wear, my skin looked horrible. I even look very skinny wearing Type 4 clothes, and I'm really not lol. I guess the other colours make me look very frumpy.

She said, that when Type 4's aren't dressing their truth, it causes conflicts in relationships with others because other people can sense when you're not being authentic, and that causes a lot of issues in the way you are perceived by others and treated by others. More specifically for a Type 4, because they have such bold energy, when they dress down, their bold energy still leaks through and it catches people by surprise, which they don't like. But when you do dress in the bold type 4 colours and style, people will know what to expect because your energy matches the way you look, and this somehow makes people treat you better. 

I resonate with that a lot. I was worried, just like she says in her book, that if I was to dress more bold, that people would be even more hostile towards me, but the opposite is happening now, people are friendly to me. They are intimidated, but very respectful, and when I initiate conversation with them they are very pleasant towards me. 

Whereas before, people were constantly abusive, hostile and angry towards me. 9 times out of 10, they would become that way out of nowhere, but usually insisting I was being "aggressive" to them, and I was always never doing anything (in my opinion lol). Most times I wouldn't even say anything and people were getting angry at me, which was making my ptsd and social anxiety much worse every day, because this happened so often. 

So, I literally thought dressing down to appear more gentle and friendly, and pretending that I was a gentle, laid back, easy going person, was going to help my relationships with other people in my life. 

But the truth is I am NOT a gentle or easy going person. I'm just not. I wanted to be, but I'm not. And I think, it's true, that when I was pretending to be laid back, people were not buying it. 

I have even had complete strangers act very shocked and tell me they could feel my energy and that it felt really intense for them and they had never experienced anything like that before. So I really do understand what Carol Tuttle was talking about in her book in regards to the energy! As weird and new agey as it sounds, I get it! 

And just like she promised, now that I am dressing true to myself, people are treating me differently, they are treating me kinder. They ARE intimidated by me, just like she said they would be, but the attention I do receive is all respectful now. And it's not like I'm dressing incredibly formal, I mean I was wearing a bold fluorescent pink with blacks today. It's true I don't think many people can pull of wearing fluorescent colours. But it looks really good on me lol. It's only been 2 days, but I've been around people in public all day yesterday and today and my social interactions are amazing, and to me that's probably the best thing about this, because I no longer have to suffer from social anxiety, which was pretty crippling before this. 

It's not just about the colours though. We have to wear certain shapes too, that best suit our personalities. And she said that when it comes to clothing, Type 4's mainly care about the fit of a garment, and also clothes that don't create any movement, are very rigid and structured, just like our personalities. 
I didn't know that about myself yet because I had never tried to wear clothes in that description before. But when I did try it, I was like, omg this is definitely what I love.

When I began to pay more attention to my shopping habits, and the clothes that sat in my closet and were never worn, I realized I am extremely picky when it comes to fit. It's actually a real struggle to find clothes I like because of that, but I just didn't realize the "fit" was the reason I didn't like most clothes until she mentioned it. I was never really that self aware about things like that. 

To be honest, I fell into the category of Type 4's who discard fashion completely and just wear what they have to wear. I was like a minimalist I guess, but couldn't figure out what I loved to wear, because I pretty much hated everything and nothing felt "comfortable" or "right" to me. 
I had never thought to try her suggestions before, and her suggestions are SO accurate for me. 

Another thing I felt was interesting was, back in the day, I started dressing in Type 4 colours for awhile and I was looking back at pictures of that, and realized I looked really good in those pictures but not so great in pictures where I was wearing other colours. I feel like during that time of my life, I was more connected with what I enjoyed when it came to style, and expressing my personality through style. But I ended up ditching all fashion and style when I recovered from anorexia, with the false belief that I could no longer care about vanity (I took that belief to extremes, which is also common for type 4's to do). 
But obviously, not caring about my appearance at all, was a huge factor in why my confidence was lacking so much. 

I just literally can't say enough good things about her program. It has changed my life so much, in a good way. And it's interesting, that now that I know my weaknesses (for example my black or white thinking) I can start to make choices to find a better balance like she recommends. So it's not like I'm ditching my entire wardrobe. I have a few things, especially my beige coloured winter coats with fur that I just love, I'm not going to stop wearing those just because those colours don't suit my personality. I might just find a balance, and wear some other things that do suit my personality along with those. I don't see why I can't mix and match sometimes, because if Carol believes that we all have each Type in our personalities, but that we are dominant with one type, and that it is important to find a balance, then I don't see why I can't incorporate some other styles into my wardrobe in small amounts, just as long as I continue to be true to myself. Because, I do have some elements of Type 2 in my features and personality. I don't see any evidence of other types in my physical appearance or body language, but apparently we all have bits of each type in us.

Anyways, sorry that's so long. I would love to hear about your experiences with it and meet some people who are into it. They won't let me join their facebook groups for some reason, I've sent a million requests.


----------



## Sandstread

I needed 3 kg of lemons to go through all of that.

You are not a 4. You are max a 5w4. You are not f.e. 4 because you type too fast to be a romantic. And even if the msg from hobbies thread would had been written before, n you just copy pasted it, its still too informational for even a 4w5. You're too loaded for a 4.

Thats a lot of SP, I almost had a hard time following trough. Lots of humor too, most of it in a non passive aggressive but actually funny manner. I have a teen girl online acquaintance who uses just as much the word I as you do. Thats lots of self centrism. Not typical at all for all SXsp´s, btw.

Your dna framing is equivalent to what is intj in mbti. Also vocabulary and mind flow arrays express a strong tendency for Te. Much of the underlying bases is sensory instead of theoretical so Id say a underdeveloped N with a solid Se.

Theres also very little evidence of rationality or proper reasoning, which would reflect a childhood of emotional chaos that was unfortunately later protected by a shield of pride as a defense mechanism. That is the results of shaming coming from one or more close authorities that'd normally take care of the kid, but in some occasions would abuse the kid. Yet not necesarelly as deep as rape. Its normal, but it will blur the perception of ontological reality, but, theres a bug bag for that as well. Its calling out everyone a xyz who is none of those things at all. Great life term perspective. A fucked up future 101%ly if not self pushed into large cap type of clients psychologists. And that shit IS expensive.

And no. Its not the whole sound but the timber. And no, its not appearance per se, but the ratio between the symmetry of those traits. And that is VERY difficult to master, because most children are not born of INTJ x4 grandparents that had INTJ x2 parents that had you. Its a implosion of fractalims that are overlapping in outstandly orderly manner. So, show me one single person that can do that in under 5 sec and Ill personally handle you 1 billion USDs, GBPs or what ever you chose to take in, AUD for example. If I don't have that quantity of money, Ill borrow it - as that wouldn't be the 1st time a begger like me would go on his knees, would it.

Im sorry you didnt eat, I have that too when I drill, but of course the functionality of an SXso are very familiar to you already to form fake emo connections to canalize towards your desired outcome, but glad you still started to do that, other wise we would've got to know your creative, fun and liberated side of you would´d we.. I love the analytism of it, but the outcome neither warms me neither makes me cold. Its exactly what Id predict to later on witness 700 days ago. Thats a lot of effort Im seeing right there canalized via a funny style, yes, not class, but style and then when the result is 4 or 2.. when what it really was ought to say is just that 8w7.. Boring.

Preconceived ideas, like self deceit? What if you were tested by 4 institutions and your own HR team as well and reached smt else than 4 or 2? Would they all be wrong bc a overtly enthusiastic obsessed stalker would judge 4 or 2 from pride, instead of reason? Hehe, look who's talking. Good God.

The bold energy part and the down dressing is true. But they don't react negatively about it, just surprised and then, THRILLED. Your theory fails at any social experiment, it whats under the clothes is the real deal. Past hurt (s) is nothing wise to set on lease as a burden to others, but, if we forget, we´ll never grow. I carry those with me to humble me down. To no longer attach insanely to the other human, bc he may or may not be there the very next day. I don't want to codependent myself in the merging process. There is merge w/o Ill kill myself if I loose you attitude I used to have. Possession is very dangerous, ownership is nicer.

Yes. Type two is water sensitive. Excellent obs. Just that at under 150 IQ its hard to perceive the surrounding impacts of eligible nature that will not be physiological not psychosomatic, but spiritual and voluntary. Its complicated, I do admit that.

Gifts, upset, change, time, gifts circle method. Have you had access to LSE library lately in london? To the Ciceros forbidden knowledge books that are not publicly available? I feel like in Good Will Hunting here. Id give anything to not be the main character, though. Thx for the supportive follow through on estimating the emotional impact on me during the process of assumed psychological enlightenment, thats actually caring - in a way, anyway - but theres no life changing impact there or here. Theres just another perfect example of how when people reason from pride, they fail in delivery.  Its like you need a pizza, and all you get is a naked sculpture of the male waiter. Lame. Im still hungry, and will go to eat some fish asap IRL. I like fish, it reminds me of when I was poor. I learned a lot during that period. Most don't.

True. When other ppl perceive you inauthentic they will value you as high as old vomit on their shirt that they just wore up after lots of time. But how about this: Conscious, active and ferm self-deprecation. It might be new to you, Upper Upper don't reach there. Just the ones I admire. You know, you love, respect and admire someone and you start follow their STYLE. Such as the systems they use, their word selections they find cool, filtering processes, value systems and not least aspirations. The BEST way to filter shit is to fake fraud. Only betrayal and treason are more. Personal emotional treason is the max. Its called pouring out other persons secrets. I used to try that to test ones levels of love. The depths of it, more precisely. Excellent test, btw, sure a part of control systems that will stay there for the entire eternity, but still. Works almost miracles on who get EVER invited in.

I hate being type 8. I admire type 5 and 1. I like type 3´s too. Type 8 is .. mean. Or rough. but it is what it is.

Anorexia, body image, and what? Low self esteem? Thats like sick fuck times a trillion. My nose is fine, thank you. Its that I no longer compare myself to human standards. My barometer is the next level. Its virtues and lack of vice´s. Its inner richness. Its liberation from sin and enlightenment. Anything human is vain. Of course that won't be achievable for a retard like me with my history, but Ill sure as fuck die trying. Besides the material. It is there, just like infj steve jobs, or infj elon musk, and you shake their hands and are in love with their GENIUS minds now it can be a puff and you've lost them. If a eternal perspective is taken, that changes. Insight and perspective, there you go.

I wasn't aware my skin color or nuance looked bad or good in context with certain light frequencies reflected by the prism of fabric. Or colors. That is new to me, but not cause my SXsp sis did modeling and suffocated me with that shit, but cause you just illuminated me with that. Outstanding. E-book and CDs, eh. The money ppl pay for cheap shit is amazing.

Its nice that you like kind. I get bored by it. It has to be severe 1st and then maybe kind.

Thats is. Thats the difference. I never felt unconfident, and you never felt confident. Thats a minor thing that slacked a bit. Indeed, just like you say, because the SO limits the (DIRECT!) access to the SX. You're right. It that one wants to be smt and the other bc of being that smt wants simplicity. That is a mutually supported insight.

4´s are gentle and laid back. Passioned but gentle and agreeable.

X bc of Y bc of Z results A or B. 5 type of processing, again. 5w4 more precisely, bc of idealisms.

Accepted who I am (What do you want, a "mee too" response to a quad expressed 7 level basic sales method, pff).. Its one thing to accept who one is, the genes, the edu, the years of life experience, the money the xyz and its an ENTIRELY other DIMENSION to talk about what one is spiritually and wheres he standing at. Im not wise, but Ive come across men and women who were. One of them said this to me:

The closer you get to a mountain, the bigger it will look like.

So, the further one is from the meaning of life, the smaller the mountain of sin (deviations from perfection) will look like. The madness of that is a person at pride. That is the max deviation from spiritual sanity. Or eternal value of a soul.

ptsd, eh. Yeah, that is the one when one can't sleep at night. Slyly connecting, like with trading? Fake it till you make it?

If ppl bought that He is who He say he is, bc he would put a pic from Heaven on PerC, or him riding a R1 in 2007 or on a lagoon 77, or on a trade desk or a videoclip with his wifes level of quality, or fly ppl around the Earth with a Lineage to private islands in French Polynesia, would there be any longer free will in the process? Wouldn't that be SEDUCING via proof. Wheres the beauty in that? If He is humble, we should probably TRY to follow that as well, no? But that'll be too much. Its just too deep.

If the attention is respectful where do I then any longer get my thirst for getting humiliated. Where?? You think its easy to remain level headed when you are at the end of the game? And have been there for millenias of power and genetical breeding. You have no clue whats the level of pride that associates with. The upper upper is just the most of more. 7800 people. Thats really it. Yet Im sad. Because Ive come across to be aware of more. And Ive lost THAT. Forreal 

Social anxiety. That is such a fake emo connection in order to manipulate towards getting authority. Via similarities of an Ixxx. Your Ni dominance.. Its such a hit or miss. But as under reason, its a miss 99.99% of the time. Calculus is not reason. Reason is seeing the bigger picture.

Type 4s can be also say INFPs, they do not think like that about the forms of clothing. The color side is a hit for a 4, but not the forms. Sorry.

wasn't really self aware of things like that before.. So now lack of awareness is the problem, not my gay-ishness no longer? Nor mental diseases, nor a small brain or mind. Great..

Really picky on clothes, no doubt. Its feathers to increase attractiveness is it not. All SX doms do that. Just that at the end of the day, the ppl who really love you will stay there even if you looked like coming straight from a ditch. So why not filter via that from sec one too. 

Minimalism arises from stealth wealths advantages. Drive a LaFerrari publicly and get assaulted. Drive that same care in Monza and there a np.

4 dont hate, 8s do. 4s love.

Hehhhe. Pic comparison is great. I love the analysis trying to cover a errored conclusion with ANY facts at all. Horoscope ppl do that too.

"HER" Had you made it a HIS, would be more camouflage to it. Suggestions.. Those little subliminal things to dominate the other via feminine indirect credited sexology. Ok. Ill take your suggestion and ... use it as my snowboard the next time I visit Zurich.

Did you really changed the clothes in pictures to see if a particular personality would fit better? That means you've played way too much with barbies.

Anorexia =/= tbc recovery. Anorexia doesn't kill that easily if you just start eating soups and later bred and then meat and so on. I thought you were more intelligent than that.

"I feel like during that time of my life, I was more connected with what I enjoyed when it came to style, and expressing my personality through style" True. I would develop that way further but I lack the time here.

I did care about vanities. Thats one of my issues. I still do. But I choose eternal over 80-120 years. Or so Id like to.

And yes. 4s take the beliefs to extremes. Even 5w4s. and 3w4s. If you'd be older you'd know that already.

Its one thing to lack confidence and and entirely another one to dodge confidence. One is unhealthy, the other attempting to reach out for wisdom.

Life is black and white. There so grey like so so SOOO many would like the humanity to believe. If I believe in grey and the rest, I will have moral space to do what ever my ego is dictating. And those intuitions do not only come from own mind, but also from pos and neg supracounsciousness. Thats how that works. Because we are like antennas and the brain is the receptor of the antenna (the heart or the contre of the vortex of our souls).

Start to make choices (to decide) to find better balance like SHE rec´s? GTFO with your balance. Its a psychological trap. Had you stayed for 3 years in uni to study psychology you'd get that its a fake. A deceit. Balance arises from not disresonating with the flow of the universal as a CREATION, not some stuff some shithead is telling in some book that was financed and created by malevolency. Fucken hell. Your intention is good. Your relative value is in a heavy descendent trend, and its been that since you ever thought you could deal with me as a sidecase or somewhat in a easy manner. And. You end solution sucks. Im sorry to interrupt, but it really does.

Holy shit. I do have some 2 in feats and pers.. now that'd be already a weird tell on any 8. Just hehehehe, ridiculous.

Apparently bit of all types in pers and feats ... thats called invisible compromise to derespons if the cold read is not a hit. Psychopaths do that, why are you learning from them, when you, when cristal clear are a 1000 times what they are. To venerate slyness when you have genes for competence..? Now thats smt *Id* call gay-ish.

That was like MI·2 with 835 sxso cruise, but with the smell of garlic.

835 favorite type? Judging from the effort on that msg I do believe you now. For the 1st time that is.

There was a thread where a boy wanted to increase his IQ. I advised him about the downsides of it. I told him maybe 1/1GT of that those downsides are. Good will hunting. That is a lame reflection of 160. maybe even 162.

Same film: It a difference only a handful of people will ever know, for the rest, we are the same.


----------



## Sandstread

Ps. No need to apologize for the length as the density compensated for that. Sad the quality was poor. The length plus density is Ixxx SXdom, btw. Extros do that too, but NEVER with both of those so much merged.


----------



## thunderseed

Sandstread,

My post is about Dressing Your Truth, not the things you're talking about.


----------



## Moo Rice

i didn't know about this until now. apparently i'm a type 2, although i can also relate to type 4.


----------



## Sandstread

yeah sure.


----------



## angelfish

Hi @thunderseed!

I've never heard of DYT before but I checked it out after reading your post. It sort of reminds me of a combination of personality type and seasonal color analysis, which I've been into in the past. I took it with a grain of salt as well - as I do with most things (especially considering some of the before-and-afters are _really_ 80s!) - but I'm so glad you've gotten so much value out of it! 

I think it's awesome that you're a 4 - that's the type I relate least with and in many ways it seems the most exotic/impressive to me. I think it's wonderful that changing your style has let your personality shine through. It reminds me of how smiling actually does cause you to feel better and speak in a more encouraging tone, even when you don't feel particularly smiley inside. I wonder if people could sense you pushing your real self down and misinterpreted that as aggression. Anyway, I also really appreciate your take on balance and incorporating your new Type 4 choices in your wardrobe while still allowing space for other pieces you love. 

I definitely relate very strongly to your feeling of needing/wanting to be a Type 2. (FWIW that's funny because I do feel some need/want to present as an Enneagram type 2 as well, sometimes). It sort of feels like it's the "proper woman", "good wife", "good mother" type - patient, detailed, beautiful, elegant, good at managing and planning. When she talked about flowing clothes, I was all "oh yes, that's totally me", but I was a bit bummed by all the grey and monotone. Eventually I just conceded to the admission that I'm a Type 1 (secondary 2), which seems a little bit embarrassing because it seems like the "kiddie" type, but it does genuinely seem like me. I do gravitate towards things and colors that are light and bright and airy, I tend to be bubbly and effusive, I spout lots of new ideas and am frequently bouncing to the next thing, and I have joked a number of times that my real role at my work is "team cheerleader". That said, I am both muscular and curvy, and I definitely can _not_ wear some of those Type 1 recommended clothes without looking like a clown. However, today I tried to give it a shot, and I wore a soft light turquoise shirt and a floaty medium blue and yellow floral patterned skirt (I promise it looks better in person than it sounds on paper), and it does feel good, feel like me, and sort of brightens me up a bit. Definitely feels more natural for me than heavy or restricting clothes. I also happen to be a "soft autumn" or "soft autumn light"/"sunlit soft autumn" in seasonal color theory, which works out reasonably well with the Type 1 recommendations. Seasonal color is fun to look into as well, if you want to dig a little more into color theory. I do take it with a grain of salt as well. 

It sounds like you bought the book - I just did the course online. Did you end up getting any of the other materials as well? I don't feel like I'm going to, though some of them sound interesting/useful. There are some good markdown offers on the website, for clothing, but I don't like buying final sales online.


----------



## Dissentient

I hadn't heard of Dress Your Truth until you posted this, but definitely fit into Type 4. It's funny because I already inadvertently dressed like a Type 4. I've always hated loose, baggy, or poor-fitting clothing and prefer structure. Color theory wise, I am a "Winter" so I wear Type 4 colors (True red, blue, black, white, fuschia).

I'm not sure how much credence I give to a system with only four types. Then again, I fit perfectly into a type -- both personality and appearance -- so I'm sure other people do too.


----------



## strawberryLola

I'm Type 4 & 7, mostly 4 and wear black all the time. It's such an easy outfit to wear with no need to match because it all blends in.

My baby cousins call me "Hipster Emo" whatever that means, but black is such a simple color to wear.

And, I love bell bottoms. So, kuddos on the dress your truth style. Oh, and green is awesome! Vivid green Jade!


----------



## cautiouskitty

Ah, a topic after my own heart! I've been having DYT withdrawals since I quit Facebook last week (there's a pretty vibrant unofficial Dressing Your Truth community in the groups there, while the official ones are paid for).

I, too, am a Type 4 (secondary 3), but I wish I'd realized my type a quickly as some of you. I've been exploring this personality/style system for more than seven years (!) on and off, mostly on. I've had to take several breaks over those years out of sheer frustration over finding my type.

What I really wanted to be was a Type 2, as they are the stereotypical representation of femininity, like someone else said above. Through upbringing and childhood shaming, those qualities are ones I was raised to believe are quintessential to the feminine woman, and I was, of course, raised up to believe I must be that woman. Because of this, I cried, begged and pleaded with myself, deluded myself, dithered around, tried out all the other types...ANYTHING but Type 4. I even did the exercise Carol suggested in one of her articles to ask to be shown your type in a dream.

Well, imagine my surprise when that very night I dreamt that I met Carol Tuttle herself and she told me in no uncertain terms that I was a T4! I woke in a literal panic, shaking and crying and incredibly upset for days on end. At that point I decided to quit DYT altogether. What the hell did this stranger think she knew about me, anyways? Obviously I know myself better than anyone else.

And that, too, is a T4 trait. I am my own authority. I didn't need someone else to tell me who I am. But I was in some serious denial for many years. There are many things about the Type 4 personality that I had some serious judgements about, and eventually I made peace with it and let those judgements go. Only within the last month or so have I really started embracing my truth.

My type order is a bit bipolar, seeing that T4 & T3 are very nearly opposites. My 4 wants me to be still and reflect, while my Secondary 3 demands action. I'm very all ite nothing and tend to burn from both ends. I'm a lot of push push push when my S3 demands it, then I find myself falling in my face because that is not my natural movement. I have been known to clean house like a tornado for a couple hours straight then all of a sudden I'm just done and I have to go full stop. This is a curse (burn out is so easy for me) and a blessing (I have a lot of drive to get things accomplished) at once. It's been very interesting to me to reflect on these traits and how they've expressed in me, and because of the contrasting energies it's no wonder I struggled for so long! 

The Dressing Your Truth system does work...but you must be 100% intellectually honest with yourself for it to. If you're harboring hangups it's far more likely you'll encounter difficulty.

PS- for somebody with an alleged 150 IQ, poster number two sure does seem to fail at basic reading comprehension. This is about DYT, not enneagram types. And yes, as a critical and judgemental DRESSING YOUR TRUTH Type 4, I am judging you...and I find your intellect lacking.

Sent from my LGMS345 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sparky

Thank you so much for this information @*thunderseed *

I have identified how Carol Tuttle's four types relate to the psychic modalities mentioned by Erin Pavlina:

Type 1: Clairaudient ("Clear hearing")
Type 2: Claircognizant ("Clear knowing")
Type 3: Clairsentient ("Clear feeling")
Type 4: Clairvoyant ("Clear seeing")

I have also made a thread on the modalities, and how it relates to personality, as well as how it manifests in designs or physical characteristics: https://www.personalitycafe.com/mye...ities-two-intuitive-modality-preferences.html

This is wonderful addition to add to the thread. Thank you so much for sharing, and thanks @cautiouskitty for bumping this thread


----------



## cautiouskitty

Sparky said:


> Thank you so much for this information @*thunderseed *
> 
> I have identified how Carol Tuttle's four types relate to the psychic modalities mentioned by Erin Pavlina:
> 
> Type 1: Clairaudient ("Clear hearing")
> Type 2: Claircognizant ("Clear knowing")
> Type 3: Clairsentient ("Clear feeling")
> Type 4: Clairvoyant ("Clear seeing")
> 
> I have also made a thread on the modalities, and how it relates to personality, as well as how it manifests in designs or physical characteristics: https://www.personalitycafe.com/mye...ities-two-intuitive-modality-preferences.html
> 
> This is wonderful addition to add to the thread. Thank you so much for sharing, and thanks @cautiouskitty for bumping this thread


In fact, Carol Tuttle announced by email that they've completely reworked the free course and it will be available to be taken on May 30 at http://dressingyourtruth.com

I will be doing it as soon as it's available.

Sent from my LGMS345 using Tapatalk


----------



## X X

cautiouskitty said:


> Ah, a topic after my own heart! I've been having DYT withdrawals since I quit Facebook last week (there's a pretty vibrant unofficial Dressing Your Truth community in the groups there, while the official ones are paid for).
> 
> I, too, am a Type 4 (secondary 3), but I wish I'd realized my type a quickly as some of you. I've been exploring this personality/style system for more than seven years (!) on and off, mostly on. I've had to take several breaks over those years out of sheer frustration over finding my type.
> 
> What I really wanted to be was a Type 2, as they are the stereotypical representation of femininity, like someone else said above. Through upbringing and childhood shaming, those qualities are ones I was raised to believe are quintessential to the feminine woman, and I was, of course, raised up to believe I must be that woman. Because of this, I cried, begged and pleaded with myself, deluded myself, dithered around, tried out all the other types...ANYTHING but Type 4. I even did the exercise Carol suggested in one of her articles to ask to be shown your type in a dream.
> 
> Well, imagine my surprise when that very night I dreamt that I met Carol Tuttle herself and she told me in no uncertain terms that I was a T4! I woke in a literal panic, shaking and crying and incredibly upset for days on end. At that point I decided to quit DYT altogether. What the hell did this stranger think she knew about me, anyways? Obviously I know myself better than anyone else.
> 
> And that, too, is a T4 trait. I am my own authority. I didn't need someone else to tell me who I am. But I was in some serious denial for many years. There are many things about the Type 4 personality that I had some serious judgements about, and eventually I made peace with it and let those judgements go. Only within the last month or so have I really started embracing my truth.
> 
> My type order is a bit bipolar, seeing that T4 & T3 are very nearly opposites. My 4 wants me to be still and reflect, while my Secondary 3 demands action. I'm very all ite nothing and tend to burn from both ends. I'm a lot of push push push when my S3 demands it, then I find myself falling in my face because that is not my natural movement. I have been known to clean house like a tornado for a couple hours straight then all of a sudden I'm just done and I have to go full stop. This is a curse (burn out is so easy for me) and a blessing (I have a lot of drive to get things accomplished) at once. It's been very interesting to me to reflect on these traits and how they've expressed in me, and because of the contrasting energies it's no wonder I struggled for so long!
> 
> The Dressing Your Truth system does work...but you must be 100% intellectually honest with yourself for it to. If you're harboring hangups it's far more likely you'll encounter difficulty.
> 
> PS- for somebody with an alleged 150 IQ, poster number two sure does seem to fail at basic reading comprehension. This is about DYT, not enneagram types. And yes, as a critical and judgemental DRESSING YOUR TRUTH Type 4, I am judging you...and I find your intellect lacking.
> 
> Sent from my LGMS345 using Tapatalk


Completely random, but I like your manner of speech and frankness.


----------



## Sour Roses

This sounds like overloaded sensor thinking... "let's just get dressed up"

Clothing has one purpose - to protect naked skin from exposure, both to the environment and to other's eyes. 

Anything beyond that is all meaningless games.


----------



## Sparky

cautiouskitty said:


> In fact, Carol Tuttle announced by email that they've completely reworked the free course and it will be available to be taken on May 30 at http://dressingyourtruth.com
> 
> I will be doing it as soon as it's available.
> 
> Sent from my LGMS345 using Tapatalk


I'm thinking of doing a colors diagram with respect to Role Temperaments, besides the modalities


----------



## cautiouskitty

Mr. X said:


> Completely random, but I like your manner of speech and frankness.


Thank you, sir.

Sent from my LGMS345 using Tapatalk


----------



## cautiouskitty

Sparky said:


> I'm thinking of doing a colors diagram with respect to Role Temperaments, besides the modalities


I'd be very interested on seeing that if you do. Color theory and personality are pet passions of mine.

Sent from my LGMS345 using Tapatalk


----------



## Aelthwyn

This sounds interesting, I'll have to take a look, and it's lovely to hear stories of personal growth.  

I've always felt like I needed to dress to match my inner ideals, when I dress other ways I feel like.... a chicken stuffed into a tuxedo or something ridiculous like that, like I'm pretending to be something I'm not and it's not working at all. So, I've always had my own style, and some people like it sometimes they don't. It definitely makes a difference for me when I can dress like "me" and I don't do well when I have to wear a uniform or a very limited dress code. I feel like that was a big part of the emotionally hard time I had in Junior High - my school had uniforms that were so utterly not my style. 

My personal theory for a while has been that there are three clothing personality types which prioritize different aspects of clothing - practicality/comfort, personal expression, social statements - and of course different aesthetic preferences can be combined with those.


Also, your mention of people being taken by surprise by your intenseness, reminded me of something I feel like INFPs can have trouble with - being generally non-pushy, people tend to expect us to also be followers and not have strong personal opinions. People sometimes tell us we should speak up more, but then when we actually do they respond as if we are being over-the-top because their expectation was that we really are just doormats.


----------



## cautiouskitty

Aelthwyn said:


> This sounds interesting, I'll have to take a look, and it's lovely to hear stories of personal growth.
> 
> I've always felt like I needed to dress to match my inner ideals, when I dress other ways I feel like.... a chicken stuffed into a tuxedo or something ridiculous like that, like I pretending to be something I'm not and it's not working at all. So, I've always had my own style, and some people like it sometimes they don't. It definitely makes a difference for me when I can dress like "me" and I don't do well when I have to wear a uniform or a very limited dress code. I feel like that was a big part of the emotionally hard time I had in Junior High - my school had uniforms that were so utterly not my style.
> 
> My personal theory for a while has been that there are three clothing personality types which prioritize different aspects of clothing - practicality/comfort, personal expression, social statements - and of course different aesthetic preferences can be combined with those.


It sounds to me like you'd enjoy DYT immensely, then! This system helps you dress to suit your personality.

Sent from my LGMS345 using Tapatalk


----------



## X X

cautiouskitty said:


> Thank you, sir.
> 
> Sent from my LGMS345 using Tapatalk


No problem, around these parts you don't see anything other than the usual often.




Sour Roses said:


> This sounds like overloaded sensor thinking... "let's just get dressed up"
> 
> Clothing has one purpose - to protect naked skin from exposure, both to the environment and to other's eyes.
> 
> Anything beyond that is all meaningless games.


Daggers are only instruments of killing, yet they've been decorated throughout history. Walls are only meant to shelter you, yet people hang paintings on them.


Colors, shapes, and patterns all have an effect on your emotion and subconscious, in any form observed, whether the person is aware of it or not. 

It goes without saying a person who is surrounded by things suitable to them, will function better. I imagine that's what this practice is all about.

A certain philosopher once said, "All things must be nourished by their likeliness", in regards to growth.


----------



## angelfish

Sour Roses said:


> This sounds like overloaded sensor thinking... "let's just get dressed up"
> 
> Clothing has one purpose - to protect naked skin from exposure, both to the environment and to other's eyes.
> 
> Anything beyond that is all meaningless games.


That's a surprising take on this. It doesn't seem S overloaded to me at all. If you get a bit into it, they talk about directions of energy and relate them to animals and so on. Even the idea of typing in and of itself strikes me as a more N-ish tendency, wanting to break things into categories and name them and discuss them and talk about the why instead of approaching each piece of clothing as a real object and looking at how it works or doesn't in reality. 

Given I think DYT _is_ a bit overloaded, not to mention pretty 80s, but I still think it's fun - me being someone who gets a lot of enjoyment out of clothing and jewelry and makeup and hairstyle and perfume. To be able to transform oneself into different manifestations, to be able to convey a different tonality, to pick and choose sensory pleasures from fabrics and objects (the cool gloss and weight of pearls, the bright translucency of gems, etc.) - that's all very engaging and satisfying to me. If clothing is nothing but a skin cover to you, carry on and do you, but to me (and obviously a lot of others) it's definitely a beloved art form.


----------



## JosephZavala

Very interesting. Now I will go deep.


----------



## mnerys

I’m not a fan of DYT I like other fashion typologies better. I think nobody can be only type 4 or type 2, people are blends of archetypes and clothing have their own archetypes. I like talking about personality and dnergy flow in context of fashion, something I miss in Kibbe typology. I like more Kibbe because all types can be blend together and you also can relate to yin/yang in spiritual sense not just body shapes characteristic. Style is combination of one main type - classic, dramatic, romantic, gamine, natural and between and essences like essence of history (vintage, victorian, roman), future, power, darkness (goth, striga, emo..) and many other like etherical essence (someona add Ethereal as type). I hope it makes sense. So first find your energy yin or yang, how much of it? Is it 90 yang and 10 yin or 40 yang and 60 yin? We are all blends of a both, because withou yin there isn’t any yang, there isn’t light without dark.
With colors I like traditional season typology Spring, Summer, Autumn, Winter.
DYT can be good to lead you at beggining, but style is complicated as human personality is complicated, MBTI, Socionics, Big Five etc., are all just frames for us, they can’t describe personality in all depth of every person. Those fashion typologies are also frames.


----------



## lilacleia16

I didn't realize a thread was already created on this topic. Here is the thread I posted...









Fashion Clothing Types


This is Carol Tuttle's Dress Your Truth Fashion Clothing Type Theory. You can know for sure which one you are by watching the facial profiling videos by Carol Tuttle. Type 1- Spring Type 2- Winter Type 3- Fall Type 4- Summer Look at these photos to see the transformations of each type when they...




www.personalitycafe.com


----------

